# Clutch will not engage...any ideas?



## watagg (Sep 14, 2007)

I have an 84 300zx and the clutch will not engage. I really mean will not engage. I can shift the gears without pushing the clutch petal down and they don't even grind. I bled the clutch and and checked the slave cylinder. I also check to see if the drive shaft turns when pushed. It does, so I know the rear end is good. I bought the car with this problem. So I can not tell you what happen leading this problem. I afraid I will have to drop the transmission to replace the clutch, but I was hoping someone has had this same problem and maybe has some insight on this. Thanks


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

You can check to make sure the throwout fork is actuating when the pedal is depressed. If it is, then it's most likely the clutch plate.


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

+1 on the throw out bearing/fork or clutch plate.


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

BTW-- I used to have an RX-7, shattered the clutch plate one day and had it towed to the repair shop (I know, shame on me-- this was before I would not let anyone work on my car!!) The tow truck was one of those flatbed car haulers. Watched the car roll down the ramp while it's being unloaded (remember-- this is gravity doing the job here) Then I noticed it was still in 1st gear. . .

Have fun.


----------



## wolverinejns (Oct 1, 2008)

Don't want to put a damper on things but how do you know the gear box is ok? Can u feel the gears meshing through the lever? If so then you'll definately have to drop the box out. (what did the vendor have to say bout it's condition?).


----------



## Rulez (Sep 8, 2009)

check slave cylinder as well


----------

